# BIG brag for my Cruiser!!!



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Yesterday Cruiser passed his TDInc. test yesterday at the age 23 months.







Therapy Dogs Inc. is quite a bit different than Therapy Dogs International, as the TDInc test is done in an actual assisted living facility with real patients. I was sweating bullets the entire time, as we didn't take the 6 week class my friend and her bulldog did to prepare for the test, I just decided to give it a shot at the last minute!









Cruiser, who is normally a bit reactive towards new dogs (because he insists they play with him, lol) only showed a little bit of interest when we first got there and behaved very much like a big boy all day!

I am SO proud of him.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

That is great news and a great job. Caja would like to be certified do you have a link for TDInc?


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you!

Yes- http://www.therapydogs.com


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good boy Cruiser!!

Congrats BritneyP!!!


----------

